# SAT (the Sattellite guru)



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi has anyone got contact details for Sat please


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Flavos said:


> Hi has anyone got contact details for Sat please


This is his website

Sky TV Spain. UK TV Spain. Freesat TV Spain. Sky TV Installers. Satellite TV Installers Costa Blanca. Costa Blanca Satellite TV. Satellite Dish. Set Top Boxes. Digiboxes. English TV in Spain. UKTV Spain. British TV in Spain. Internet TV. British TV S


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Flavos said:


> Hi has anyone got contact details for Sat please


PM him on here.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Pesky, I'm looking at moving over to Madrid area in about 3 months time, is this the go to guy for arranging access to UK /Sky TV when I get there ? I'm a total Technophobe so clueless really.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wobbles64 said:


> Hi Pesky, I'm looking at moving over to Madrid area in about 3 months time, is this the go to guy for arranging access to UK /Sky TV when I get there ? I'm a total Technophobe so clueless really.


sat will give you advice on here, or take a look at his website

he's based on the Costa Blanca North though - I think Madrid might be rather a long way to go to fit a dish..........


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Madrid is just a tad too far....


----------



## mrs.smi (Jul 1, 2014)

*Sky/ landline/wifi. in El Sexmo*

Hi There, Do you know if there is anyone that can fit sky Tv in El Sexmo in Malaga close to Cartama. We are up in the hills and I am struggling to get Sky Now and I have a landline but it is a disaster. I have no wifi. Can anyone help me? PLEASE. Desperate. Thanks so much! :help:


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry, don't know of anyone I would recommend in that area - but reception of BBC ITV C4 and Fives by satellite will only be possible by a very large dish.

But reception of most of the Sky pay channels should be no problem...


----------



## mrs.smi (Jul 1, 2014)

Ok. Thanks for replying


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

wobbles64 said:


> Hi Pesky, I'm looking at moving over to Madrid area in about 3 months time, is this the go to guy for arranging access to UK /Sky TV when I get there ? I'm a total Technophobe so clueless really.


Definitely not the person to ask about technical things. Our house is like living in techno stone age - no plasma tv, no microwave. OH hasn't even got a mobile phone!


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Definitely not the person to ask about technical things. Our house is like living in techno stone age - no plasma tv, no microwave. OH hasn't even got a mobile phone!


 Note to self, first get a map of Spain ! I'm sure I'll work it out when I get there, this forum has been a mine of helpful information already.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrs.smi said:


> Hi There, Do you know if there is anyone that can fit sky Tv in El Sexmo in Malaga close to Cartama. We are up in the hills and I am struggling to get Sky Now and I have a landline but it is a disaster. I have no wifi. Can anyone help me? PLEASE. Desperate. Thanks so much! :help:


 Acox Network Solutions

We used these guys when we lived there - I'm not sure if they're still around, but they were brilliant for those "hard to reach" places

Jo xxx


----------

